# Walmart Supertech Synthetic Oil Analized



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I thought this might be of interest to some. I recently had Blackstone Labs analyze my engine oil. My 2006 Pathfinder has been running Walmart's Supertech Full-synthetic 5W30 engine oil since I purchased it 4+ years and 65,000+ miles ago. I usually use a genuine Nissan oil filter or, when in a pinch, a Purolator Pure One filter. I once heard it was made for Walmart by Royal-Shell, the makers of Rotella, but I know Walmart changes the suppliers of their house brand products, so I can't be sure who makes it now. At roughly $17.50 for a 5-quart jug, it's a great deal for full-synthetic oil! 
For this test, my Pathfinder had 7500 miles on the oil and there is 150,000 miles on the vehicle. A Nissan oil filter was used at the last oil change. The results were impressive! Blackstone Labs recommended replacing the oil at 9500 miles based on the results. Here is the report:


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting this!! I typically stick to Pennzoil, but this is hard proof that Walmart's current supplier isn't a bad choice!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

OR...the engine is in really good shape.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

jdg said:


> OR...the engine is in really good shape.



This is also true, but the oil definitely helps keep it that way too


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The engine is in good shape, but still has 150,000 miles on it. I wasn't so much concerned about the state of the engine, but did want to know if the 7500 mile intervals were "pushing it." I didn't think it was, considering Nissan recommends 7500 miles on conventional oil, but it's nice to have that piece of mind!


----------

